# Laptop cooling pad for Bolt?



## Lord_Vader (Jan 29, 2009)

My bolt just died and I'm in the process of ordering a new one. I don't know if it was heat, but I plan to have some sort of additional cooling for the new one.

Does anyone use a laptop cooling pad? Does it work well.

I was looking at something like this one.
https://www.amazon.com/Havit-HV-F20...NMB3KS/ref=sr_1_6?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1537482670

Or maybe this smaller one.
https://www.amazon.com/Tree-New-Bee-TBR-K16-Cooling/dp/B017GGKIRA

Thanks


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lord_Vader said:


> My bolt just died and I'm in the process of ordering a new one. I don't know if it was heat, but I plan to have some sort of additional cooling for the new one.
> Does anyone use a laptop cooling pad? Does it work well.
> I was looking at something like this one.
> https://www.amazon.com/Havit-HV-F20...NMB3KS/ref=sr_1_6?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1537482670
> ...


First, I don't have a Bolt. Now, after following this problem since day one, it's obvious that to get a Bolt's temperature down, get rid of the heat. There are a lot of fans with AC Infinity being popular (USB powered). With three Roamio boxes in good to bad enclosures, I find the most effective way to cool a TiVo is blow that heat away. Look at your environment. What's the best way to get rid of that heat? A Roamio has vents on the left and right with the internal fan sending the air from left to right. So I put a fan on the left side. Bolts vent down. Raise it and blow that hot air away. I don't not feel a laptop cooler is a good solution. This is extreme, but you will learn a lot: My Awesome BOLT Cooling Mods ;-)


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Check out this thread for all sorts of ideas: Bolt + ODT Temp

Also, I second what Joe said about the AC Infinity fans. My Bolt is in the open and was never too too hot, but I like to tinker anyways. So I raised mine with homemade risers from Stok Cold Brew bottle tops. I also bought one of the Infinity fans: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MZ6T8VF/

I have mine standing on its side blowing across the back of the bolt. It's on the medium setting. I am usually around 50 now.

Here are some pics of my DiY cooling "mods". Certainly not as unique as Joe's, but I digress.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This could be a coincidence. In the room with my 3TB Roamio, Arris SB8200 cable modem, Netgear R8000 router and all have fans the ambient temp is 5F higher than the adjacent room. There is a TV, but it's seldom used.


----------



## Lord_Vader (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks


----------

